# What is ping: Transmit Error 5?



## vinayasurya (Oct 1, 2006)

When i try to ping another machine from windows Xp PC , i am gettin gping :transmit failed eroor 05 message. What could be the problem? Also the lan users can't access my shares.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 2, 2006)

*Hope u have SP2 and latest updates installed....*

Well u may Reinstall / upgrade the network drivers...

Also some time punching the nerwork cable can be faulty... make sure u Punch the Network cable (CAT 5) with the CAT 5 socket properlly...

do one more thing... just right click on the network connection ICON (LAN 1 or LAN 2 whatever) Go to Properties then at the Advance TAB look for *Connection Type* ... try with the different settings available...

P.S. is it Network Error *05* or *65*
take a look here


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 3, 2006)

Packet INternet Groper is used to see if a computer is operating and also to see if network connections are intact


----------

